# Stay inside...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I used to complain about it but not recently, (maybe because I don't have work on my mind for now until tomorrow). Wifey keeps her legs wrapped around me and refuses to let me pull out, telling me to stay inside. Does anyone else do this?


----------



## Jenny41 (Jan 14, 2012)

I understand her emotion, I think. It's the feeling of closeness and not wanting it to be over, and yet.... he inevitably has to leave/ pull out/ end the moment. It's very female and very intense. 

I never thought about it from the male point of view before, just from the female sense of disappointment that it's over... till the next time. I wonder why you'd complain. Seems like a compliment to my thinking?


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> I used to complain about it but not recently, (maybe because I don't have work on my mind for now until tomorrow). Wifey keeps her legs wrapped around me and refuses to let me pull out, telling me to stay inside. Does anyone else do this?


I do the same thing. With him inside he is still a part of me, connected, close. I hate to feel him pull out because then I feel so...empty.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> I do the same thing. With him inside he is still a part of me, connected, close. I hate to feel him pull out because then I feel so...empty.


hmmmm, maybe try bareback next time.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

SockPuppet said:


> hmmmm, maybe try bareback next time.


:lol: :iagree:

nothing like that.
thank god for vasectomies. :smthumbup:


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

SockPuppet said:


> hmmmm, maybe try bareback next time.


 Giddy up!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> I wonder why you'd complain. Seems like a compliment to my thinking?


Because there's a lot of other stuff I'd rather be doing after the chore is done lol


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> I used to complain about it but not recently, (maybe because I don't have work on my mind for now until tomorrow). Wifey keeps her legs wrapped around me and refuses to let me pull out, telling me to stay inside. Does anyone else do this?


Yes. Wifey likes to be on top and will fall asleep that way afterwards.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

ocotillo said:


> Yes. Wifey likes to be on top and will fall asleep that way afterwards.


thats cool, i wouldnt mind that.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> I used to complain about it but not recently, (maybe because I don't have work on my mind for now until tomorrow). Wifey keeps her legs wrapped around me and refuses to let me pull out, telling me to stay inside. Does anyone else do this?


Let me know if you would like to switch. It sounds like I would be more compatible with your wife.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Jenny41 said:


> I understand her emotion, I think. It's the feeling of closeness and not wanting it to be over, and yet.... he inevitably has to leave/ pull out/ end the moment. It's very female and very intense.


:iagree:


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

Maybe I'm a bit odd...but once I have cum my 'head' (!) becomes very sensitive indeed ...uncomfortably so...

Randomdude - you lucky guy to have a wife that wants you so much!


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Because there's a lot of other stuff I'd rather be doing after the chore is done lol


Yikes...don't let her know you think it's a "chore" or you might not be getting it very often. Oh wait, you'd prefer that so yeah, tell her it's a chore...LOL. I'm curious, what would you rather be doing? Funny but I'm feeling slightly bummed out for Mrs. RD.


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

RClawson said:


> Let me know if you would like to switch. It sounds like I would be more compatible with your wife.


:iagree::iagree:


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

If I'm being totally honest, my college gf and I actually tried to sleep with me inside, spooned up behind her. A lot better (and easier) in concept than in execution. But, I don't mind staying inside after I'm done. Usually, though, nature has other ideas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi RandomDude

Sharing

Women feel a full feeling when you are inside. feel satisfied. Even if there is no ejaculate but even then it feels good to have it stay and not leave. Feel complete is a feeling that it generates etc. 

Thoughts? 

Judith-I wish I could spell myname when in a hurry


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Because there's a lot of other stuff I'd rather be doing after the chore is done lol


Ew...

If this is how you view sex...then I can see why you'd want to pull out. Do you leave a 5er on the bedside table for her time?

When Hubs finishes, he usually stays inside and on top of me (front or back) for a few minutes :smthumbup: I love it. Then we separate and snuggle to sleep.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Grayson said:


> If I'm being totally honest, my college gf and I actually tried to sleep with me inside, spooned up behind her. A lot better (and easier) in concept than in execution. But, I don't mind staying inside after I'm done. Usually, though, nature has other ideas.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My jayjay will actually push Hubs out after a few minutes. She's done. lolll.


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

H says he is really sensitive after he finishes. But usually he or I will stay connected then after a few minutes he or I will say ready? Then he pulls out or I jump off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

I absolutely love when my DH cums inside me. I love the warmth, the feeling of it dripping outside of me on the sides, and the total bond between us.. Neither one of us had anything permanent done. When he does cum in me it depends on where I am in my cycle..the closer to the end he cums in me every time..


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Confused_and_bitter said:


> H says he is really sensitive after he finishes. But usually he or I will stay connected then after a few minutes he or I will say ready? Then he pulls out or I jump off.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ha! I could have written this. He gets sensitive too. I know it's a big effort if he stays in longer than normal. Usually though, it'd be a few minutes and then he'll say "Ready?" I have done a pouty "Yes" and he'll stroke my hair then we part. Other times, I'll be more energetic "Yep, go!" It makes us giggle. I have no idea why.


----------



## alphapuppy (Jan 17, 2012)

I love that sensation and think it's probably a biological drive. But if you were to explain an aversion to it, she'd probably understand, as long as you were compassionate about it. Guys are often sensitive afterwards so it's understandable.


----------



## alphapuppy (Jan 17, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Because there's a lot of other stuff I'd rather be doing after the chore is done lol


Chore?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

We were both always very sensitive after. We both used to kind of shiver and giggle when I'd pull out after trying to stay in a bit! Tickled in an odd but good way!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm bad...sometimes I like to go down and ....pleasure him afterwards which makes him squirm and giggle  hahaha awesome stuff.


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

My wife likes the feeling of it inside her. She does do that as well, locks the legs and makes it impossible to get out. But not before bed.

She always wants me to finish by pulling out. It runs out and down her butt if she doesn't put panties back on afterwards. She hates to wear panties to bed.


----------



## Unloved11 (Jan 17, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Because there's a lot of other stuff I'd rather be doing after the chore is done lol


It really sux to be your wife

Lame!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I didn't say it was a chore ALL the time


----------



## Zhopa (Jan 18, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> I used to complain about it but not recently, (maybe because I don't have work on my mind for now until tomorrow). Wifey keeps her legs wrapped around me and refuses to let me pull out, telling me to stay inside. Does anyone else do this?


What? A woman WANTS a man to stay inside? On which continent? Packing my bags...

I'll trade my problem for your problem, RandomDude  Mine acts like she's dead during the quickie that she permits when she's not too busy, once a week at most. Then she's off to the showers and back to far more important things than intimacy in a relationship... like online shopping.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I swear she's loving the comments right now *sigh*


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

I love when he stays inside of me for a little bit after he cums. It just feels so intimate and wonderful. Once he pulls out it just feels kind of cold.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Zhopa said:


> What? A woman WANTS a man to stay inside? On which continent? Packing my bags...
> 
> I'll trade my problem for your problem, RandomDude  Mine acts like she's dead during the quickie that she permits when she's not too busy, once a week at most. Then she's off to the showers and back to far more important things than intimacy in a relationship... like online shopping.


That really sucks. I can't comprehend women that don't want imtimacy and sex with their husband. I can only see that happening for me if I wasn't in love with him which thankfully I am! So many women miss out on something really special by not finding the time to BE with their husband. I just want to keep him as close as possible for as long as possible.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jan 1, 2012)

Mrs. T said:


> I do the same thing. With him inside he is still a part of me, connected, close. I hate to feel him pull out because then I feel so...empty.


Wow! If ever I had a way to define if a woman loved you, I think that might be it


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

I get all light headed when I "go", so if a concussion is worth feeling close, i'm yours.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

its not just being in "there", its everything that goes along with it. when im flat on my back, no pillows, and I hold him to me, feeling him inside me, feeling his heart beat, tasting his sweat, and inhaling his breathe, feeling his body on the inside AND the outside....oh man.

oh and holding him close while he allows himself to be the MOST vulnerable, is one of the BEST feeling in the world for me. 

and after all that do I want you to stay a while, while my heart slows....id have to say yes.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Two add'l thoughts:

She's not satisfied and wants him to continue.

She's hoping to get pregnant (and in OP's defense if they are using condoms as bc then he absolutely must pull out after orgasm - isn't that what is taught in sex ed?)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unloved11 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm not trying to get pregnant I just don't like it when he tries to run away as soon as he's finished.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Unloved11 said:


> I'm not trying to get pregnant I just don't like it when he tries to run away as soon as he's finished.


Me either. Hubs was snipped so our love making is never about babies 

But since he moved home, he wants to stay inside and fall asleep and I love it. When someone darts out of bed right afterwards, i feel like asking them to leave me some cash on the bedside table.


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I love it when my husband stays in. I too get that empty feeling when he pulls out. We are trying to get pregnant but even before that decision I still liked having him in me after. 

I joke and say an angel loses its wings every time he pulls out lol.


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

Okay gross warning!

Does it follow that women who prefer that full staying inside feeling also prefer tampons over pantie liners?


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

lonesomegra said:


> Okay gross warning!
> 
> Does it follow that women who prefer that full staying inside feeling also prefer tampons over pantie liners?


I can't speak for every woman but i don't like tampons. I find them uncomfortable.


----------



## bellamaxjoy (Oct 27, 2011)

I wont wear tampons, but when my hubs is done, he has to stay a minute for me, it almost would be, not painful, but tragic if he pulled out right away. I love the feeling of him on top, his heart beating and his c#$% in me, totally conected. When he "leaves" i almost feel let down. But I do know he is sensitive on his head, and wont insist on too much time....oh man, I wanna go home!!!


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

RClawson said:


> Let me know if you would like to switch. It sounds like I would be more compatible with your wife.


:rofl: Lol..I definitely need a swap with my wife.


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

Zhopa said:


> What? A woman WANTS a man to stay inside? On which continent? Packing my bags...


:smthumbup: Does anyone know the continent yet, I want to go too.


----------



## Zhopa (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey Bella,

It is encouraging to hear from women like you. Thank you !

(After a decade of being pushed away, it seems like that's all there is.)

Zhopa



bellamaxjoy said:


> I wont wear tampons, but when my hubs is done, he has to stay a minute for me, it almost would be, not painful, but tragic if he pulled out right away. I love the feeling of him on top, his heart beating and his c#$% in me, totally conected. When he "leaves" i almost feel let down. But I do know he is sensitive on his head, and wont insist on too much time....oh man, I wanna go home!!!


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Monty4321 said:


> :smthumbup: Does anyone know the continent yet, I want to go too.


 North America. :smthumbup:


----------



## nightshift (Feb 4, 2012)

Definitely, definitely, definitely want him to stay! For as long as possible....love that feeling of connectedness. My husband doesn't like it and doesn't like the feeling when he pulls out either. It's a real downer....

FWIW, I use both tampons and pantiliners. Not sure of the correlation, but answering the question anyway.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

After a wonderful bout of delicious love making, I love for my husband to stay inside for a while. There is such a feeling of connection, a wholeness and pure satisfaction. 

My husband has never complained about staying like this for a while.


Edited to add: After posting on this thread I wondered if my husband had any problem with staying inside afterward. I asked him last night and I am very glad to hear that it is no problem for him at all, that he too enjoys that lingering closeness.


----------



## Mrs. Yes (Jan 5, 2012)

Love for him to stay inside. I think I just want to stay close for a little longer and bask in the moment.

I will never say no in 2012


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Mrs. Yes said:


> Love for him to stay inside. I think I just want to stay close for a little longer and bask in the moment.
> 
> I will never say no in 2012


Interesting blog Mrs. Yes. I like your style!


----------



## mse12 (Feb 15, 2012)

I believe that I'm on the opposite side of this spectrum. I would love to stay connected with my wife longer. As soon as we have both reached orgasm she goes immediately to the restroom. I guess when she reaches orgasm she has to pee. I don't know why or if she has just gotten into the routine of it but I would love to just stay together for those few extra minutes. Sometimes I find myself holding onto her but she always ends up going to the restroom. Not so much a complaint but more of an observation that this thread made me think of. But I would fully enjoy to just stay connected for a few extra moments.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

mse12 said:


> I believe that I'm on the opposite side of this spectrum. I would love to stay connected with my wife longer. As soon as we have both reached orgasm she goes immediately to the restroom. I guess when she reaches orgasm she has to pee. I don't know why or if she has just gotten into the routine of it but I would love to just stay together for those few extra minutes. Sometimes I find myself holding onto her but she always ends up going to the restroom. Not so much a complaint but more of an observation that this thread made me think of. But I would fully enjoy to just stay connected for a few extra moments.


:smthumbup: It's nice to know that some men feel that way too, most are just too sensitive for the continued contact. Regarding her urge to pee right after, does she ever try to empty her bladder beforehand? It might help.


----------



## Mrs. Yes (Jan 5, 2012)

Mrs. T said:


> Interesting blog Mrs. Yes. I like your style!


Thanks Mrs. T - I am discovering so much about myself and really having fun with it!

http://dontsayno2012.blogspot.com/


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

Okay...don't take this the wrong way, but some of you womens response and discriptions have gotten me all "bothered" and I'm still waiting for my wife to get home....grrr... Thanks ladies....*patiently waiting in front of the clock*


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

I think you ladies are on to something. For YEARS, I always pulled out. But, in the last couple of years we've just been letting thing happen naturally. So, thanks to this thread, I asked her last night if she likes it better if I pull out, or if I cum inside her. She said she likes it when I cum inside her more than if I pull out. I asked her why, and she said she didn't know why, but it felt more complete. Like there's a beginning, middle and an end. And we're not short-changing the experience. She also said that it makes her more excited know that I'm enjoying myself so much that I feel comfortable enough just to "let loose".

Then, I asked her that if she likes it if I stay inside her after I cum. She didn't know what I was talking about. Then I just said, "You know, stay put for a while." She said no. She said that I take too long to cum, which she said is a REALLY good thing, because it would drive her nuts if I was a two pump chump. However, if I have her in a position for too long, then she'll start to get uncomfortable. So, she would rather me finish and recover, but once I recover, get off! So, she can get comfortable.


So....cool!


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

crossbar said:


> I think you ladies are on to something. For YEARS, I always pulled out. But, in the last couple of years we've just been letting thing happen naturally. So, thanks to this thread, I asked her last night if she likes it better if I pull out, or if I cum inside her. She said she likes it when I cum inside her more than if I pull out. I asked her why, and she said she didn't know why, but it felt more complete. Like there's a beginning, middle and an end. And we're not short-changing the experience. She also said that it makes her more excited know that I'm enjoying myself so much that I feel comfortable enough just to "let loose".
> 
> Then, I asked her that if she likes it if I stay inside her after I cum. She didn't know what I was talking about. Then I just said, "You know, stay put for a while." She said no. She said that I take too long to cum, which she said is a REALLY good thing, because it would drive her nuts if I was a two pump chump. However, if I have her in a position for too long, then she'll start to get uncomfortable. So, she would rather me finish and recover, but once I recover, get off! So, she can get comfortable.
> 
> ...


Holy moly, you hadn't been ejaculating inside your wife for years???? That would drive me crazy! There's nothing like it in the world...


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

Bottled Up said:


> Holy moly, you hadn't been ejaculating inside your wife for years???? That would drive me crazy! There's nothing like it in the world...


Yeah, well....we didn't want a ton of kids and we were starting out in our own professions. The wife couldn't go on birth control because it screwed up her horomones so much that Satan moved into my wife's body. Up until I married my wife, I ALWAYS used condoms, and continued to used them well into the marriage until one night we ran out and we were both really horny that we decided to go bareback. Never bought condoms after that again.

Now, we just use the rhythm method to the best of our abilities and try not to get burnt.


----------



## MAEPT10 (Oct 19, 2011)

Mrs. Yes said:


> Love for him to stay inside. I think I just want to stay close for a little longer and bask in the moment.
> 
> I will never say no in 2012




Mrs. Yes, you should be an inspiration for my wife. I don't think she completely understands the power that a healthy sexual marriage can do for each spouse. I don't think I even know. But I read enough and participate on here enough to know that if we did this dont say no in 2012 program you're on, that we would be healthier, happier, and less stressed out. Pretty sure she would be a happier person and have a little more energy. I heard someone compare sex to going to the gym... you don't always want to pick yourself off the couch to go to the gym, but once you're there you are happy you went, and after you're thinking of next time.

However if I ever show her something like your blog, then it means that I'm a **** and all I want is to have more sex and that she should be giving it to me. 

No easy way for me to show her things like this.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

I love the feeling of when my husband cums inside of me, so would not want to miss out on that. I am so glad that he had a vasectomy so sex has no worries associated with it. We just have a great time.

I myself have a blog with ideas to help couple with intimacy issues. (A Place for Passion) I have many friends that have come to me over the years and finally I decided I would write about it. One friend in particular has been having issues after having been married for 5 years. She had talked to her friends and they all said the same thing "nobody is having sex in their marriage" and I was a bit shocked that it was ok with them since it would not be ok with me. She was shocked that after 17 years and 3 kids that we are still very active. 

I am all for continuing my education every day of my life. Not in the traditional school sense, but things that help the every day things. I read and try to find as much information as I can. Ever striving to get my good, better and my better best. I believe if you are not learning something, you are not living. 

I want to be the very best that my husband could ever imagine or even beyond his imagination. I am glad there are sources like this where we can share with each other and expand on what we know.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> North America. :smthumbup:


Loooool!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

bellamaxjoy said:


> I wont wear tampons, but when my hubs is done, he has to stay a minute for me, it almost would be, not painful, but tragic if he pulled out right away. I love the feeling of him on top, his heart beating and his c#$% in me, totally conected. When he "leaves" i almost feel let down. But I do know he is sensitive on his head, and wont insist on too much time....oh man, I wanna go home!!!


FWIW, it used to be that after I had an orgasm, I was hyper-sensitive, but my wife always wanted one more orgasm. She always called that last one her "dessert." It was a crazy ticklish for a short time, but I wanted to give her dessert. The sensitivity usually subsided a bit before she would reach her last orgasm, so that let me really help her the last few seconds.

The hypersensitivity has faded for me. I don't know if it's because I always stayed for dessert, or if it is something that faded with age, but now, I don't have a problem staying in while she builds for one more orgasm. I thought maybe I conditioned it, but I'm not sure if that's an accurate statement.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

MAEPT10 said:


> Mrs. Yes, you should be an inspiration for my wife. I don't think she completely understands the power that a healthy sexual marriage can do for each spouse. I don't think I even know. But I read enough and participate on here enough to know that if we did this dont say no in 2012 program you're on, that we would be healthier, happier, and less stressed out. Pretty sure she would be a happier person and have a little more energy. I heard someone compare sex to going to the gym... you don't always want to pick yourself off the couch to go to the gym, but once you're there you are happy you went, and after you're thinking of next time.
> 
> However if I ever show her something like your blog, then it means that I'm a **** and all I want is to have more sex and that she should be giving it to me.
> 
> No easy way for me to show her things like this.


MAEPT10, I can honestly say I have never denied my husband, in fact for a while it was the other way around. I have a high drive and he was having issues with low T and stress and I suspect some mild depression to go with that. Things have improved much but I still continue to wish we had sex more often. It is too bad your wife has that attitude. If she understood that yes most men want sex all the time but that when they are in a committed relationship they get much more out of it than just sex. It is an emotional experience for men too, bringing them closer and more connected to their wives. Many women don't realize that because men don't normally talk about it. If she read this forum she would see that when men here post about not having sex with their wives it is the emotional connection that they are missing. Maybe she would change her outlook if she could see that.


----------



## TopazGal (Sep 9, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Because there's a lot of other stuff I'd rather be doing after the chore is done lol




did u really just call it a chore??????????


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Out of the 3 sessions a day, only 1 may be what I consider sex
The rest are chores, to satisfy her so I can wash my hands and quickly get back to work / whatever I was doing

But that's on the routine days, when I'm in a good mood, then fine, but I'm not always in the mood.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

My wife is the exact opposite. Once it's done, she's done. I can lay there with it still inside.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Out of the 3 sessions a day, only 1 may be what I consider sex
> The rest are chores, to satisfy her so I can wash my hands and quickly get back to work / whatever I was doing
> 
> But that's on the routine days, when I'm in a good mood, then fine, but I'm not always in the mood.


Wow. If I'm doing the math correctly, that's 1,095 times a year. Except in a leap year, when it's 1,098.

:smnotworthy::smnotworthy:


----------



## tonyarz (Sep 15, 2012)

wow, my wife kicks me out when we are done. lol. If I don't pull out quickly she starts tickling me or twisting my boobs to get me to get off of her.


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

I never thought about this before, but my wife did asked me once was the head too sensitive after I came. I said yes, and she said most guy were and she understood why I pulled out right away.
I will definitely ask her if she like me to stay inside after.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

I love when my husband stays inside after love making because of the closeness that I feel. It's not just about him staying inside of me though, it's about feeling his body on the inside and outside, feeling his heart beat, and being in a vulnerable moment together. I absolutely love it and my husband has no objections to it. I know he can get quite sensitive, but he always stays in until it shrinks a little and is at risk of coming out, so he'll pull out then. We're not trying for kids yet, but there is only a small window for getting pregnant around ovulation and that is when we're more careful. Otherwise, it's amazing love making with him cumming inside.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i like the connection after he cums. i wont be the first one to pull away, i would love for he and i to stay connected and sleep...but nature calls.

sometimes i reach a big O right after he is done...thats the best, love it. i just need to have him laying in me for a while after, i need to feel his heart beating, and smell him...heaven.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

My wife is like the OP's wife.
She insists that I stay inside after cumming.
Don't move!
She says.
Then after it starts going soft, she squeezes it with her muscles 
[ kegels ?] and it comes back to life..........


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> I used to complain about it but not recently, (maybe because I don't have work on my mind for now until tomorrow). Wifey keeps her legs wrapped around me and refuses to let me pull out, telling me to stay inside. Does anyone else do this?


Color me confused. If it weren't the fact that we're both old and creaky and need to rest afterward... yeah, we'd stay together until such time as it wouldn't stay in anymore. I preferred and so did she. 

Now, if you use condoms, that's not workable. But if not, staying there was just heaven. Especially if my getting off triggered her, and I got the lay there and feel her rythmic waves. Sometimes that was enough to send us off in quest of another. 

We have to come to appreciate positions that enable this. Of course, she hates the puddle in the sheets, but that's why we have extra sets a few feet away. Seriously, I don't understand, you've just been through wonderful physical pleasure, what's the rush to get back out in the cold cruel world?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, my problem is that my wife has issues with nymphomania, so she wants it as often as possible. If only she gives me more breaks I would enjoy it, when it feels like a chore I just want to get out of there.

I haven't had sex for almost 22 hours now, and NOW I'm in the mood. But my wife isn't because I made her unhappy heh (though she reckons it's not me - of course it's me!). If only we can space it out only ONCE a day or every other day at most things would be alot different.


----------

